# But..What...Are you...?!



## TransformerRobot (Oct 13, 2013)

What made them think this was a good idea?

Please, please somebody tell me this is a hoax. I just can't see something like this happening for real?

The purpose of being a "rival" console is to be bigger and make more money than the other guy. Who honestly thinks cross-platform play between a Wii U, Xbox One and PS4 would be a good idea? If anything it's likely to lead to gaming community infighting on a bigger scale (I've already seen it get pretty bad on YouTube).

Letting Wii U, XBONE and PS4 players engage in cross-platform play is like getting the Autobots and Decepticons to celebrate New Years together.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 13, 2013)

I like the idea, but doubt it's execution. I mean, I play Nintendo consoles because I like Nintendo games. If certain games were to cross unto other platforms, someone would lose out. I'd rather that not be Nintendo, since things haven't been so well for them.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 13, 2013)

I know! Nintendo would seriously be dodging a bullet if they said no to this.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

TFR...
I seriously thought you were being way smarter recently. I can't believe you're that much of a fanboy that you compared cross platform to Autobots and Decepticons. I can't believe you think EXPANDING player bases is so bad. Nintendo greenlights cross platform and your first thought is DeviantArt/YouTube/4Chan fantards fighting even more. So how do you feel that PC, iPhone, and Vita owners will be able to play Phantasy Star Online 2 together? How do you feel that PS4 and PC owners are going to be playing PS2, Blacklight R, and Warframe together?

Because so far, I've yet to hear a damn thing about cross platform being a problem.


----------



## Icky (Oct 13, 2013)

Right, because your beloved Nintendo reaching out and attracting a bigger fanbase is a BAD thing. I mean, I'm not saying I expected any more from you, but damn.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 13, 2013)

Icky said:


> Right, because your beloved Nintendo reaching out and attracting a bigger fanbase is a BAD thing. I mean, I'm not saying I expected any more from you, but damn.



Because they'd be entering a territory where they'd likely be unwelcomed. It's like when Rare was handed over to Microsoft, and look what happened:







How could they possibly get a bigger fanbase this way?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Dude, the games aren't going to PLAY different! They're just going to be playable with people on other consoles. It'll be no different from playing online on one console.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> (Stuff)



... Wh... What? How does this have anything to do with Nintendo opening up the ability for developers to allow cross-platform play? This doesn't mean Nintendo games are going to be on the XBox One and PS4. It means games on the WiiU can communicate with their counterparts on other systems. It... Has nothing to do with... Whatever it is you're going on about.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> ... Wh... What? How does this have anything to do with Nintendo opening up the ability for developers to allow cross-platform play? This doesn't mean Nintendo games are going to be on the XBox One and PS4. It means games on the WiiU can communicate with their counterparts on other systems. It... Has nothing to do with... Whatever it is you're going on about.



I'm saying is it would lead to increased hostilities between players the individual consoles.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm saying is it would lead to increased hostilities between players the individual consoles.



I'm not exactly sure what you're saying here, but any meaning I can come up with leads to the same response:

Why?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm saying is it would lead to increased hostilities between players the individual consoles.



That's your concern? 

Fantarded fuckwits?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That's your concern?
> 
> Fantarded fuckwits?



Well it's already hurting Xbox Live. I don't want that spilling over into the Miiverse.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well it's already hurting Xbox Live. I don't want that spilling over into the Miiverse.



It already is!!

Allllllll platforms have their fantards

PC-Classic Elitists
Nintendo-Purists in denial of their fantardation
XBox-Belligerent
Sony-...Crazy

Your Miiverse is not some sacred grove of purity so there'd be no difference. Not that it would happen anyway. They won't BE in Miiverse. Their connection to the Wii U will begin and END in the game they're playing online.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> PC-Classic Elitists


Sorry. I just can't stop thinking about this when I hear "Classic Elitists"






This is how I feel on a regular basis as a PC gamer.

As a console gamer, I'm not sure how to feel about my PC gamer side lording it over the rest of me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

There's an EXCELLENT quote to describe OP.

"If you stare into the abyss long enough, the abyss stares back into you."

~Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> There's an EXCELLENT quote to describe OP.
> 
> "If you stare into the abyss long enough, the abyss stares back into you."
> 
> ~Friedrich Nietzsche



Good point, but you'd seriously take advice from Nietzche?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Good point, but you'd seriously take advice from Nietzche?



He means you're becoming what you hate.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Good point, but you'd seriously take advice from Nietzche?



Maybe. I know YOU should.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Maybe. I know YOU should.



Sure, and maybe I should also sing praises to Ayn Rand. /sarcasm

The point is there's no way cross-platform play between rival consoles could work, even though it doesn't mean we'd see Nintendo characters on non-Nintendo consoles. The gaming community would be too screwed up over it.

If Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft okay this, then go ahead, try it and see if you can prove me wrong.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

No. It wouldn't be screwed up. Not for the SENSIBLE people. And you know what? I'm done here. Because if/when Arshes sees this, she's going to have a *FIT*.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No. It wouldn't be screwed up. Not for the SENSIBLE people. And you know what? I'm done here. Because if/when Arshes sees this, she's going to have a *FIT*.



Then let her close this thread if that's what works.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Letting Wii U, XBONE and PS4 players engage in cross-platform play is like getting the Autobots and Decepticons to celebrate New Years together.


You do realize that cross-platform play only works on games which are _already_ produces for more than one platform, right?  So it has basically zero effect on Nintendo's core, exclusive franchises.  (And of course, Sony and MS have to be willing to allow the same on their platforms.)


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2013)

Microsoft wont allow it...they know what happen when they tried to cross play PC and Xbox...they remembered


----------



## Runefox (Oct 14, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Microsoft wont allow it...they know what happen when they tried to cross play PC and Xbox...they remembered


That was more because mouse+keyboard users completely destroyed the console users.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

I thought this was an awesome idea! I've been hoping for this. Really. Is there any good reason to not allow Wii U CoD players to play against PS3 CoD players? It means less people. The more, the merrier. And if its about people fighting over which console is better and people saying things like "I won because I had the better system" or something like that, that's silly.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 14, 2013)

This is quite possible one of the more amusing threads I've seen on here in a while. So I'll kick in my 2cents on the situation.

The OP himself seems to suffer from severe fantardation and can't even comprehend a world where players from seperate consoles can play together. This is so absurd all I can do is find it funny, and perhaps a little pathetic. It'd be like saying ATI and nVidia users can't play together. It's ridiculous. If anything (outside of shooters) cross platform gaming would be nothing but a boon to gamers since it would mean larger player pools and game specific communities no longer being split by who plays on which platform.

Runefox's plight makes me happy to know I'm not the only one who has that problem.

And XoPachi spends too much effort attempting to communicate (and sensibly at that for the most part) with a rock. A curious, if futile behavior.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 14, 2013)

Can someone give me a brief summary?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

Fernin said:


> This is quite possible one of the more amusing threads I've seen on here in a while. So I'll kick in my 2cents on the situation.
> 
> The OP himself seems to suffer from severe fantardation and can't even comprehend a world where players from seperate consoles can play together. This is so absurd all I can do is find it funny, and perhaps a little pathetic. It'd be like saying ATI and nVidia users can't play together. It's ridiculous. If anything (outside of shooters) cross platform gaming would be nothing but a boon to gamers since it would mean larger player pools and game specific communities no longer being split by who plays on which platform.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see proof that cross-platform play with rival consoles would be a good thing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Can someone give me a brief summary?


.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> .



I'm just mad about the idea of cross-platform play between rival consoles and think it will only lead to bad things.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 14, 2013)

TF is a great representative for Nintendo. I mean if you want someone to make people hate a franchise, let TF talk about it incessantly. Make sure you flood the forums with this stuff so that people who may even have been pro Nintendo feel that their enthusiasm has been shat upon.  

If Nintendo isn't against the idea of what is likely to be 3rd party titles which has been repeated and beat over TF's head so much (that his head should be a different shape now)  that it will help the console survive - being cross play I can't see how that would hurt. 

The idea that it would hurt is as stupid as saying a person on Twitter on a Playstation, shouldn't Tweet to those on PCs, Nintendo or Xbox.

The undertaking would probably be more with the developers who have to optimize for different platforms.

- signed the worst Moderator ever, dubbed by the person who said they were leaving forever


----------



## Saga (Oct 14, 2013)

The xbone and ps4 are said to work together. I like that. It shuts up the console warring douchebags.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 14, 2013)

Saga said:


> The xbone and ps4 are said to work together. I like that. It shuts up the console warring douchebags.



It won't because there's always something to bitch about.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> TF is a great representative for Nintendo. I mean if you want someone to make people hate a franchise, let TF talk about it incessantly. Make sure you flood the forums with this stuff so that people who may even have been pro Nintendo feel that their enthusiasm has been shat upon.
> 
> If Nintendo isn't against the idea of what is likely to be 3rd party titles which has been repeated and beat over TF's head so much (that his head should be a different shape now)  that it will help the console survive - being cross play I can't see how that would hurt.
> 
> ...



I actually like how you put it very much.

I was wrong to call you the worst moderator ever then. 

But my point about annoying fantards like myself (I hope you're happy I'm admitting this flaw of mine) still stands, they've always got something to complain about. Human nature I guess.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 14, 2013)

I have to say this could be brilliant cross play on other systems. This could really be a good thing for future games.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> I have to say this could be brilliant cross play on other systems. This could really be a good thing for future games.



Maybe, I'm more convinced of it now that enough people have said they wouldn't mind it.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow seriously you are a fanboy every one of your threads in this section of the forums shows it. Seriously will you get off your high horse for once. Plus the fact i would love for once to play with other people on other systems.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Wow seriously you are a fanboy every one of your threads in this section of the forums shows it. Seriously will you get off your high horse for once. Plus the fact i would love for once to play with other people on other systems.



Wait...what'd he say wrong this time?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2013)

The only thing is as people would know "only certain games would be cross compatible anyway cause they still want to keep things exclusives"


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wait...what'd he say wrong this time?



I've been watching his threads for quite sometime and can confirm it from several of them. He  is very afraid of changes in the gaming industry especially nintendo.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd imagine this fellow's head is going to explode the day Zelda, Mario, or Metroid are eventually put out on Sony or MS's machine's once Nintendo going to the Dev/Publisher route. It Happened to Sega, and there's no small number of repeat mistakes from the Saturn and Dreamcast that Nintendo is now making, so it's not as unlikely as it might seem. I expect it'll happen before the end of the PS4/XB1's life span. At least in the strictly console market, I get the feeling Nintendo's hand helds will be around a while yet.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 14, 2013)

So this is just technological racism. We can't interact with _those  _players. Even though you're still on your own console, they're on theirs, there's no functional difference and you probably wouldn't notice. 
Don't mix the console races! I'm pretty sure Leviticus says that somewhere.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I'd imagine this fellow's head is going to explode the day Zelda, Mario, or Metroid are eventually put out on Sony or MS's machine's once Nintendo going to the Dev/Publisher route. It Happened to Sega, and there's no small number of repeat mistakes from the Saturn and Dreamcast that Nintendo is now making, so it's not as unlikely as it might seem. I expect it'll happen before the end of the PS4/XB1's life span. At least in the strictly console market, I get the feeling Nintendo's hand helds will be around a while yet.


Actually the way it look, they would most likely just give up on consoles and stick with handhelds as they still dominate in that market...I mean look at the WiiU and also the 2DS


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I'd imagine this fellow's head is going to explode the day Zelda, Mario, or Metroid are eventually put out on Sony or MS's machine's once Nintendo going to the Dev/Publisher route. It Happened to Sega, and there's no small number of repeat mistakes from the Saturn and Dreamcast that Nintendo is now making, so it's not as unlikely as it might seem. I expect it'll happen before the end of the PS4/XB1's life span. At least in the strictly console market, I get the feeling Nintendo's hand helds will be around a while yet.



Honestly, I'd love Nintendo games on more powerful consoles or on PC. I've already stressed how fucking fantastic Zelda would be on PC. Though knowing Nintendo having their stick in their ass like a Braixen, they'd most likely implement the most rigorous stranglehold DRM to avoid any sort of modding they can. 
Though, Nintendo's security has ALWAYS been shit and it's not hard to mod the fuck out of their consoles let alone their games, but it's still plausible. Especially with this newfound and diabolically *epic* hateboner for the Internet they've sprung. I'll give TFR one thing though. 

This...






would indeed be odd at first. lol
(Of course it'd say XBox One/PS4, and would probably be New Super Mario Bros. 42,341,21X but, you get the idea.)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> I've been watching his threads for quite sometime and can confirm it from several of them. He  is very afraid of changes in the gaming industry especially nintendo.



Now you know. It seems to be affecting my mind badly.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Now you know. It seems to be affecting my mind badly.



...

That is literally horrifying.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Maybe, I'm more convinced of it now that enough people have said they wouldn't mind it.


It sounds to me like you're scared that when you're playing a game online and someone somehow finds out you're playing on the WiiU, you'll be ridiculed or something. You want the security of knowing the people you're playing with are also Nintendo diehards.

Does that sound about right?

I mean, I get it, to an extent. But this kind of thing wouldn't be common, and if anything people would no longer be as apt to defend their choice of console if they can all play together. In the PC world, most people don't know whether you've got an Intel or AMD CPU, an AMD or NVidia GPU, a Mac or PC, Windows or Linux, whether you've built your computer yourself of you bought an Acer on sale for $300... And nobody usually cares.



TransformerRobot said:


> Now you know. It seems to be affecting my mind badly.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

I was so stunned to learn that there are actually fanboys of processors and GPUs. :/


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I was so stunned to learn that there are actually fanboys of processors and GPUs. :/



Can you really blame me though? I've been with Nintendo my whole life.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Can you really blame me though? I've been with Nintendo my whole life.



Seriously you have not tried other console systems.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Seriously you have not tried other console systems.



I have tried Xbox 360 and PS2. There's almost nothing that could bring me back to an Xbox 360, and Killer Instinct is the only reason I'm gonna try an Xbox One.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Can you really blame me though? I've been with Nintendo my whole life.



Yes. Yes we can.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Can you really blame me though? I've been with Nintendo my whole life.



Yes. Yes I can fucking blame you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Can you really blame me though? I've been with Nintendo my whole life.


Yes we can,
I been with Sega AND Nintendo my whole life
I accepted when Sega went developer/publisher as they have shown to do fine in that market
Nintendo will be fine anyay


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This would indeed be odd at first. lol
> (Of course it'd say XBox One/PS4, and would probably be New Super Mario Bros. 42,341,21X but, you get the idea.)


Yeah, I wouldn't blame him getting worked up over Nintendo first party games being on PC/PS4/Xbone.

ON THE OTHER HAND

This will be easy for people who play second party games like Street Fighter.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Yes we can,
> I been with Sega AND Nintendo my whole life
> I accepted when Sega went developer/publisher as they have shown to do fine in that market
> Nintendo will be fine anyay



I know that, I just haven't been able to go outside my comfort zone. I'm hoping that I can finally get all the way out of it come November (When Xbox One and PlayStation 4 demos are likely set up in stores).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I know that, I just haven't been able to go outside my comfort zone. I'm hoping that I can finally get all the way out of it come November (When Xbox One and PlayStation 4 demos are likely set up in stores).



Which is still your fault.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Which is still your fault.



Dooley noted.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I know that, I just haven't been able to go outside my comfort zone. I'm hoping that I can finally get all the way out of it come November (When Xbox One and PlayStation 4 demos are likely set up in stores).


...
its bad you have a comfort zone with games

I only dont play PS3 or XB360 games not cause I dont like em, but cause I usually spend my money on a new PC game or maintaining my car thus cant buy the console. I mean really I got a Nintendo Wii as a hand me down (which I then happily softmodded) 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

I mean, have a comfort zone, but don't be a mindless drone. There's a difference.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 14, 2013)

If I only stuck with ZIP drives because they were my "comfort zone"
If I only stuck with Atari, because it was my "comfort zone"
If I only stuck with the VCR because it was my "comfort zone"

Actually whenever I hear that I think of OLD people who will stick with a brand because they grew up on it.

I can understand brand loyalty due to reliability, but only because of reliability. If I can find something else that has what I want, I'm off using that. Even if that, let's say something I'm very comfortable with like Wacom tablets stops producing - oh well with some bellyaching I'll go use something else.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Happened to me. When I realized Nintendo killed F-Zero, I jumped ship to Sony to get my antigrav racing fix (WipEout). At least they were consistent with a niche game...until they shut down Studio Liverpool/Psygnosis. Now what's a Pachi to do? QnQ


----------



## Fernin (Oct 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Honestly, I'd love Nintendo games on more powerful consoles or on PC. I've already stressed how fucking fantastic Zelda would be on PC. Though knowing Nintendo having their stick in their ass like a Braixen, they'd most likely implement the most rigorous stranglehold DRM to avoid any sort of modding they can.
> Though, Nintendo's security has ALWAYS been shit and it's not hard to mod the fuck out of their consoles let alone their games, but it's still plausible. Especially with this newfound and diabolically *epic* hateboner for the Internet they've sprung. I'll give TFR one thing though.



Aye, true that. Their business dickery aside though, I can't imagine how fantastic a Zelda or Metroid game would be on modern hardware. Nintendo's dev teams have always had amazing art direction and have used that art direction well to make up for their hardware short comings for the last decade. Now imagine those teams given access to machines x6 as powerful as what they had before. The result would be epic.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 15, 2013)

hmmm, so now instead of dealing with so called nine year old "badass's" that shout "i fucked your fat ugly bitch mom" when I try to play some fps I now have to deal with nine year olds using other consoles....no fuck that, this idea is doomed from the beginning.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

If you're serious, your brain was doomed from the beginning. :/



Fernin said:


> Aye, true that. Their business dickery aside though, I can't imagine how fantastic a Zelda or Metroid game would be on modern hardware. Nintendo's dev teams have always had amazing art direction and have used that art direction well to make up for their hardware short comings for the last decade. Now imagine those teams given access to machines x6 as powerful as what they had before. The result would be epic.



And it's not even just that. Say they were on PC. Can you say "Zelda mod dungeons"? That'd be awesome!! I'd love Nintendo to move to PC. I'd settle for PS4 though.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 15, 2013)

TR and Reaginicwolf, at this point I'd just call you both morons. Then I realized either of your name's followed by idiot/moron or something similar would be a tautology, and the grammar nazi in me just won't allow it. I'm afraid I dunno what to do. @@


Nintendo, Sony, MS Sega, PC, whatever. If the games are good, I'm there. And if I can increase the number of people I can play with via cross platform support, all the better!

@XoPachi: I rather like that thought. =0 Particularly if the devs used something like Unreal or Cry Engine, both of which have HUGE and very dedicated mod communities.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 15, 2013)

The thing is though, one of the reasons they had to get creative is because there were boundaries. So you had to problem solve. If they just use every other engine out there instead of problem solving it could take the magic out of the game. Not to say there isn't some problems of how Zelda has the "sameness" affecting it. But I'd rather not see it just become so bland due to having something so open.

It's kinda like saying you have a developing artist in a studio. You have a limited amount of supplies so the artist has to make due. 
Then you have a developing artist in another studio with a lot of supplies. They're gonna fuck around with the supplies and you may not get an actual result.

(Granted there are other factors like artist's ability to learn and skill) but I notice when you set restrictions people tend to get more creative with it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't see a problem with cross-platform stuff (hell I'm all for it) so long as they don't do it with FPS's and PC's and give us another Shadowrun situation where it was damn near impossible to play on consoles since you would just get destroyed by people with PC's.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 15, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> hmmm, so now instead of dealing with so called nine year old "badass's" that shout "i fucked your fat ugly bitch mom" when I try to play some fps I now have to deal with nine year olds using other consoles....no fuck that, this idea is doomed from the beginning.


This makes no sense. You should feel bad.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 15, 2013)

Runefox said:


> This makes no sense. You should feel bad.



Because anyone who has owned a Nintendo console has never cussed in their lives.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 15, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> The thing is though, one of the reasons they had to get creative is because there were boundaries. So you had to problem solve. If they just use every other engine out there instead of problem solving it could take the magic out of the game. Not to say there isn't some problems of how Zelda has the "sameness" affecting it. But I'd rather not see it just become so bland due to having something so open.
> 
> It's kinda like saying you have a developing artist in a studio. You have a limited amount of supplies so the artist has to make due.
> Then you have a developing artist in another studio with a lot of supplies. They're gonna fuck around with the supplies and you may not get an actual result.
> ...



The problem is that analogy is it doesn't really work in the context here. The use of a commonly used engine doesn't mean anything is going to be the same as something else. Just because say, the used Cry Engine to make the next Zelda game, that doesn't mean it would look, feel, sound, or in any way be similar at all to Crysis. It just means they were made using the same tools and the same tech. Further more is would likely end up saving Nintendo alot of money and dev time if the licensed the engine since these engines are already made to take advantage of powerful hardware and have tools and features that Nintendo has probably never used since the hardware they had was never capable of powering it, where as the engines used by Nintendo right now are, functionally down right archaic, inefficient, and have much smaller feature sets. To go back to the spirit of your analogy, it doesn't matter if the artists in question are replacing crayons with primsacolors. What matters if the artist can draw and has a solid grasp of the art. If so, you'll end up with a better result with the better tools no matter what.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 15, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> hmmm, so now instead of dealing with so called nine year old "badass's" that shout "i fucked your fat ugly bitch mom" when I try to play some fps I now have to deal with nine year olds using other consoles....no fuck that, this idea is doomed from the beginning.





Runefox said:


> This makes no sense. You should feel bad.



Well, I've found that on the Miiverse people are a lot nicer, but I have no idea why. 

Does commuting through a Nintendo service automatically make people nicer? That can't be possible.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, I've found that on the Miiverse people are a lot nicer, but I have no idea why.
> 
> Does commuting through a Nintendo service automatically make people nicer? That can't be possible.


Nintendo filters offensive content on Miiverse.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, I've found that on the Miiverse people are a lot nicer, but I have no idea why.
> 
> Does commuting through a Nintendo service automatically make people nicer? That can't be possible.



no


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 15, 2013)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> That's what I thought.



I wonder...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 16, 2013)

Runefox said:


> This makes no sense. You should feel bad.


TR's ALT account?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> TR's ALT account?



No, that's not me. Not nearly biased enough.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes he is.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> TR's ALT account?



That plays Xbox?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> That plays Xbox?



The world would split. TF is much too refined to play games of "Gore tits-anarchy" that only the XBox has. Games like Ilomilo, DoDonPachi, Eschatos, and Eternal Sonata.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The world would split. TF is much too refined to play games of "Gore tits-anarchy" that only the XBox has. Games like Ilomilo, DoDonPachi, Eschatos, and Eternal Sonata.


But what about ToV and it's awful music?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> But what about ToV and it's awful music?



We have Raiden IV to make up for that...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> We have Raiden IV to make up for that...


BUT DOES IT HAVE 
*
**wah we wah bawk 2 bawk *
*
*
*wah we wah fesh 2 fesh*

???????????????????????????


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

...No. It does not. u-u


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yes he is.



Well he's not creepy enough. I'm hiding in the bathroom in Hotel California making this face.

(So you finally get what I mean by Gore-Tits-Anarchy)

Anyway, in spite of my dislike of most PlayStation and Xbox games, I've decided that I'd be okay with cross-platform play between rival consoles. It might work after all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> (So you finally get what I mean by Gore-Tits-Anarchy)



The sarcasm went SMOOTH over your head.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The sarcasm went SMOOTH over your head.



Well you *didn't even imply* sarcasm.

Let's just leave it at that, and that I'm okay with what I had previously said I was not okay with.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

Fine.

Anyway, I just got Dragon's Crown. It's a cross platform game though I'm not sure how to play with others...
There's no option for it as far as I'm concerned. I'm hoping it's not local Vita to PS3 crossplay. I really hope the Vita version can go online. That's BULLSHIT if it isn't. I'd love to play with others. Though I almost guarantee the screen is going to be just filled with wobbling and bouncing the entire time. Not that PACHI has an issue, oh no. It's just that Doom Beetles will fucking destroy me since I won't be paying attention.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 17, 2013)

I wonder which third party game on the 3DS or Wii U will be the first to do cross-platform play, assuming it happens. I haven't heard any more news about it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm gonna be the first to say absolutely none.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Fine.
> 
> Anyway, I just got Dragon's Crown. It's a cross platform game though I'm not sure how to play with others...
> There's no option for it as far as I'm concerned. I'm hoping it's not local Vita to PS3 crossplay. I really hope the Vita version can go online. That's BULLSHIT if it isn't. I'd love to play with others. Though I almost guarantee the screen is going to be just filled with wobbling and bouncing the entire time. Not that PACHI has an issue, oh no. It's just that Doom Beetles will fucking destroy me since I won't be paying attention.



You have to beat 6 or the basic dungeons before online multiplayer is available. I think they are finally adding cross play for both platforms, and yes Vita can cross play with other Vita players once you get to that point


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh, I've been doing side requests past few hours. I fucking love this damn game. ;w;


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 26, 2013)

Fernin said:


> TR and Reaginicwolf, at this point I'd just call you both morons. Then I realized either of your name's followed by idiot/moron or something similar would be a tautology, and the grammar nazi in me just won't allow it. I'm afraid I dunno what to do. @@
> 
> 
> Nintendo, Sony, MS Sega, PC, whatever. If the games are good, I'm there. And if I can increase the number of people I can play with via cross platform support, all the better!
> ...


Don't get me wrong I got nothing against cross platforming gaming, seriously what would I gain if I was. I was just joking, I don't play alot of games so it wouldn't effect me, even if it did meh still wouldn't care much that some guy playing ps3 and xbox are playing on the same server together or whatever. It would be the end of console wars and everyone would hold hands and play with eachother until they find something else to hate each other over.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

wat


----------

